# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  ИСУ-152 1:35 Звезда

## Марат

Ещё один подарок Музею юнных защитников Отечества. Делал из коробки, но есть доработки по чертежам и фото. Переделал переднюю нижнюю броню.

----------


## Марат

После сборки корпуса - грунтовка серебрянкой.

----------


## Марат

Затем красил нитрой. грязнил женскими тенями и пастелью. Зимний камуфляж напылил акрилом (мой первый опыт с этой краской), а потом стирал. Сделал подставку и заказал памятную табличку.

----------


## Марат

Долго мучился с провисом траков. Покрасил землю маслянными красками, снег из соды, ПВА, белой нитры и воды. покрасил подставку и приклеил табличку.

----------


## dutic

Марат,мне модель понравилась.Бог Вам в помощь!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо. Но я думаю, что это аванс. Ведь я не делаю БТТ и огрехов видимо очень много.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Может стоит поэкспериментировать с нанесением зимнего камуфляжа? Например темперой кистью, затем подтирать, а затем лачком? :Wink:

----------


## Марат

Темпера - это что? Жидкая или сухая по свойствам краска?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Жидкая водорастворимая. В канцтоварах, по идее, должна продаваться. или в магазинах для художников. Мы ею когда то в школе еще чего то малевали=)

----------


## Марат

В школе не помню... Куплю, поэкспериментирую. Спасибо, Пётр.

----------

